# Breeders in South East



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

Hi there,
I was wondering if anyone can recommend any breeders in the South East. My family and I are currently looking for our first Cockapoo we are based in the Middlesex area just outside Heathrow, we would be willing to travel a reasonable distance. Have been researching and would really value anyone's advice/help. Many thanks
Linda


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

Our breeder James is in Cheam.He has a website.Jarudacockapoos 
XClare


----------



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

*Breeder sin South East*

Hi Chumphreys
Many thanks for that info, yes I've chatted to James before a very helpful guy but sadly has nothing available yet will continue my search but really appreciate the help


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Have you tried West London Cockapoo's?? I think they are based in Ealing...
I live/work in the same area as you but had to travel to York and Cheshire for my two. You only make the trip a couple of times and it's so worth it to get the right dog.


----------



## TEP (Feb 21, 2013)

*breeder*

Hi There

We sadly just lost our 7 month cockerpoo to leukiemia, we brought her through a hobby breeder, not sure I would do that again, I did lots of research and we just brought a new puppy from Broadreach dogs near Cambridge, Anne was brillant, we brought a labradoodle this time but she breeds cockerpoos too, I think she has just sold her last ones, she has lovely dogs and it may be worth asking when she is going to have more litters or whether she can recommend any other breeders.
Good luck they are lovely dogs and we were heartbroken but just very unlucky I think.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Take your time, enjoy your search and find a breeder that really cares about how they raise their puppies. 

There are some great breeders out there and I am sure you will love your puppy when you find him or her  

I only recommend breeders when that I know and trust (thinking about creating my own recommended breeders section at some point), as I feel finding a breeder is a personal experience plus I would be so upset if you were not happy with a breeder I mentioned or even worse not happy with your puppy. 

Breeders online, Pets4homes, Epupz are all good starting points but read the adverts with care and look for informative adverts. many breeders have their own websites too, it really depends what you are looking for. 

I tend to do a 'Wish List' including the health testing (DNA testing is my fave) the type of breeder (caring home breeder is my fave), the mix and colour etc (all mixes and all colours lol) I desire and go from there  Enjoy it and enjoy your puppy xxx


----------



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

Tep - Thanks for your advice and so sorry to hear your sad news, at this stage I can only imagine the sadness you are feeling, take care and enjoy your Labradoodle


----------



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

colpa110 said:


> Have you tried West London Cockapoo's?? I think they are based in Ealing...
> I live/work in the same area as you but had to travel to York and Cheshire for my two. You only make the trip a couple of times and it's so worth it to get the right dog.


colap110 - many thanks for your advice - have checked out West London Cockapoos on a regular basis but sadly no litters as yet. My search continues.......


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I can recommend Roo's breeder who is an excellent hobby breeder that does a lot of health testing. I'll PM you her contact details. There may be a litter due very soon.


----------



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

Jedicrazy
many thanks for your help - unable to PM you back yet need to post a few more times I believe - really appreciate the info


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

TEP said:


> Hi There
> 
> We sadly just lost our 7 month cockerpoo to leukiemia, we brought her through a hobby breeder, not sure I would do that again, I did lots of research and we just brought a new puppy from Broadreach dogs near Cambridge, Anne was brillant, we brought a labradoodle this time but she breeds cockerpoos too, I think she has just sold her last ones, she has lovely dogs and it may be worth asking when she is going to have more litters or whether she can recommend any other breeders.
> Good luck they are lovely dogs and we were heartbroken but just very unlucky I think.



Hi my sister has a doodle brother to yours! They picked him up last Sunday. He is still yelling the house down at night, how has your boy settled?


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

we got our Winnie from jukee doodles Lincolnshire she is an absolutely amazing wonderful temperament , Stephen and Julia were very helpful they have a website take a look ,very professional, upfront , and you get the choice of the whole litter !


----------



## lindylou65 (Feb 22, 2013)

janj said:


> we got our Winnie from jukee doodles Lincolnshire she is an absolutely amazing wonderful temperament , Stephen and Julia were very helpful they have a website take a look ,very professional, upfront , and you get the choice of the whole litter !


Many thanks for info I have checked Jukee doodles out via CCGB and fell in love with their setup and I have to say it did make me stick to only looking at breeders on the CCGB list, but since joining this site my views have most certainly changed and it has now enabled me to look further afield, I have been keeping an eye but their waiting list had been closed off and was looking to be next year. I have a very impatient 20 year old daughter who yearns for some unconditional love  I will most certainly persue these leads further and once again many thanks for your help


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

I know what you men we had a 11 year old daughter that wanted to take a pup home the day we visited them , but have a visit , do think by our beautiful Winnie their dogs worth the wait ! I'm biased I know good luck with your search !


----------



## TEP (Feb 21, 2013)

*Howling!*



wellerfeller said:


> Hi my sister has a doodle brother to yours! They picked him up last Sunday. He is still yelling the house down at night, how has your boy settled?


We had howling for one week,Very loud!! now don't shut her in her crate we leave the door open she still happy to stay there but no noise! 
In the day if I am out have to shut her in not sure if she howls then or not!


----------



## TEP (Feb 21, 2013)

TEP said:


> We had howling for one week,Very loud!! now don't shut her in her crate we leave the door open she still happy to stay there but no noise!
> In the day if I am out have to shut her in not sure if she howls then or not!


How is your sister getting on now!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Lenny yelled his head off all night from Sun to wed, then gave up with the crate and he was settled from thurs until sat but then kicked off again Sunday night!!!!!! He is now coming to me during the day for doggy fun and socialisation and is so tired that he slept from 10.30 until 6am. She I'd hoping for more of the same tonight. Fingers crossed. I am glad your girl is settling in.


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Lenny is a lovely doodle .... hope he settled down at night time soon  Pleased he has Auntie Karen and her excellent doggy day care, bet you love having him.


----------



## lisajadesmith (Jul 16, 2015)

Hello everyone, 

I live in Berkshire in the South East of England and have been searching for a cockapoo since April/May time.
I found a breeder for Cockapoos but they didn't reply to any of my six emails I sent them (yes, I'm needy) so I've been trying to find another breeder that is just as good and is close to me as well! 
I don't mind travelling but the closer the better! 
I am on the hunt for a tan, male f1b puppy and was just wondering if anybody could recommend any breeders around my area! 
I am getting desperate now! ? 
Many thanks, 
Lisa Smith


----------



## snibbug (Dec 15, 2015)

Sorry - error


----------



## Fuertelover (Sep 18, 2017)

Did you manage to find a good breeder in the SE? I too haven’t made enough posts, would really welcome recommendations for an American or English cockerpoo breeder.


----------

